

Without neg votes/thumbs down, how do we get rid of this stuff - johng
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=imranulhaq

======
stonemetal
If you believe it to be spam click the flag link. If enough people flag
something it gets marked as dead. Things that get marked as dead will not be
shown unless you have the show dead bit turned on in your profile. After
enough of a users posts have been killed an anti spam feature will turn on and
auto dead all new content by that user.

